# Darkness: A Story of the Lost



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Please tell me if you want me to continue, I'd love feedback

I felt jostling all around me, and then the world fell silent for a moment. Then a muffled rumbling started, and my cup moved again. I heard whispers all around me from my Brothers and Sisters, wondering where we were and how we got here. I could feel something in the water like some sort of medicine. Then my cup gave a great jolt and I fell into unconciousness as I banged against the walls of my enclosure.

Tell me if I should continue!


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

well id like u to continue!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Continue....


----------



## ILoveBettas98 (Nov 4, 2011)

Continue Betta-Boy! I think I might stop going on ILoveBettas98 and make a new username. Can I do that? Or do I have to start a new account? Private message me, so you don't waste Jimmy's thread space. I do want you to continue though. But, make it longer than 2 sentences!


----------

